# We did the big move



## Martin (Aug 10, 2008)

Well we finally did the move from Fl to SC. We are staying in a state park till our house is ready. Loving it already. I was born and raised in south fl and could not wait to get the hell out of there. The only draw back is all my soaping supplies are packed up. Did give the guys some mechanics bars I made for when they clean up for lunch or when they go home and got orders for them when I get set back up. So that is a start. Well wish us luck.

Sonja


----------



## Laurie (Aug 10, 2008)

Blessings to your family.  Hope all goes smoothly so you can get back to soaping. 

Laurie


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Luck to you!


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 11, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts!  Good luck!


----------



## Chay (Aug 11, 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Did give the guys some mechanics bars I made for when they clean up for lunch or when they go home and got orders for them when I get set back up. So that is a start.


That's awesome, way to go on the networking!
I thought the long driveway was beautiful, can't wait to see the house.


----------



## digit (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of luck!!! It is a ton of work but it will be worth the wait. Congrats on the new orders!!

Digit


----------



## Martin (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. Good thing we have a air card and it works in the park, at least the spot we have. Did see a momma doe and her 2 babies this morning and some wild turkeys.

Sonja


----------



## otter (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on the move to where you want to be.  Best of luck to you.  

I am moving to Tampa from "Pitts"burgh, PA.  D-day is set for September 12th.


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck Sonja.

Hey otter, say goodbye to the winter blues.  I'm just south of Tampa.

Chris


----------



## otter (Aug 14, 2008)

Worst thing I ever did was move from Florida to PA.  I hate the cold! :evil: 

Looking forward to the Tampa area!


----------



## Luci (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to SC!  You sure won't get any break from the heat here.


----------



## Martin (Aug 14, 2008)

What heat? Last couple of day has been a dream    

Sonja


----------

